# Round 2: Michael Myers vs Columbia Urban League



## michael myers (Sep 3, 2007)

View attachment 302
Well, we thought that everything was over and we were going to be able to enjoy our halloween haunt without further incident, but were we ever wrong!!

Watch This!!

http://wistv.com/global/video/popup....com&activePane=info&LaunchPageAdTag=homepage

You may have to copy and paste the link to view.

Have to admit, the display looks pretty darn good on the tube, even during the daylight and in the rain!!

Not to mention, they posted a Question of the Day, of which here are the replies they received:


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

> a symbol of terrorism that has been used to rob a race of people of humanity





> people who understand history...they know what the noose means we must educate our community


Give me a break!!! That's just ridiculous. Apparently he doesn't understand history or even current events.

Hanging is the oldest but most widely used method of execution in the world today. At very least, 315 men and 4 women were hanged in ten countries during 2006, many in public. These being, Bangladesh, Botswana, Egypt, Iran, Iraq, Japan, Jordan, Kuwait, Pakistan and Singapore.

So what race of people are being robbed of there humanity?


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

I find it scarier that more than one person was using the term "the Blacks" in their comments for the Question of the Day. THAT should have been the big, outraged news piece, not your yard.


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Hey, At this point, I wouldn't sweat it. It looks to me like it is just a small percentage of folks. and they are the ones who are just people desprately looking for a purpose in life.
Look at it this way, imagine the amount of people who will be coming by now.
By the way, the whole display looks really good.


----------



## CraigInPA (Sep 28, 2007)

That Urban League guy is just completely over the top, to think that a noose "robs a race of its humanity". That's just pure drivel. I agree with the african american neighbor who said a black man hanging in the noose would be offensive, but what's there is race neutral, and obviously in the spirit of halloween.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

If you feel this won't rest call the tv station. Tell them that it was YOUR house that made all the hub bub. Then tell them how all year you work and spend your time and your money to entertain kids for one night. 

People get intimidated by television, but these people have a lot of time to fill and they are just looking for stuff to fill it. Let them fill it with your side of the story. How you love Halloween and enjoy the aspect of haunting and maybe by doing nice things for the neighborhood, you will make happy memories for kids today like you used to remember from your childhood. 

Don't take open shots at the Urban League, just take subtle ones. Like how you (or your nieghbors) see anything offensive about your display and if somebody does, then maybe that person had a bad Halloween expirience as a kid. And if the offended party would like to come by on Halloween night, you would give them some candy, too. 

Call the TV. I almost guarantee they would run your story.


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

I think Slimy's idea might be a good one.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Not that I think you should change anything just due to pressure from a group with an obvious political agenda but if you think it will continue to be an issue you could alter the hangman just enough to deflate their objections. I'm thinking put a western type shirt and a six shooter belt on him and he becomes a hanged rustler - end of story. Like I said, I don't know if you should change it but that would be a quick fix that no one would be able to say anything against.


----------



## arcuhtek (Oct 5, 2007)

Given that video and the comments...from CUL....I would simply make five more of the exact same decorations and call the TV station and report a serial killer.


----------



## arcuhtek (Oct 5, 2007)

Actually on second thought.

I am offended.

I am white, and it appears the basic visual color of your decoration is white and therefore you are being racist against me. Hanging a white man in public is animalistic, racist and a strike against humanity.

Further more.....the decoration has a necktie. That is a strike against white collar workers (of which I am one) in America and it should be illegal to publicly state that white collar workers should be hanged.

 :finger:


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Lmao


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

*Historical Accuracy vs. Hysterical Outcry*

In almost all the photos of lynchings in the south, I have always seen that they were done from trees, bridges or light post, and don't ever recall seeing a proper gallows used except for one old photo from when runaway slaves were hanged, but this is at the public gallows. Take a look for yourself here. Which is more scary, the dead, the dead people's photographs that are kept as souvenirs, or the huge crowds in the pictures?

I don't think your gallows even hints at lynchings of afro-americans. Just like Strange1's E-Z Bake Oven has nothing to do with the holocaust.

If you want to avoid racial controversy, you could distract them with a cross like melty's!


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

arcuhtek said:


> Actually on second thought.
> 
> I am offended.
> 
> ...


While I agree with most of Archutek's statement, as a blue color worker, I am offended that your hangman is NOT wearing workboots and a plaid shirt!
Just assuming, somethings wrong with my computer and I couldn't see the video.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Don't feel too singled out MM - this fellow is getting slammed by the Wiccans for hanging a witch in his yard:

News Article:
http://www.cbs3springfield.com/news/local/10512332.html










Petition from the Wiccan's:
http://www.thepetitionsite.com/1/halloween-decorations-or-hate-crime

-TM


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

slimy said:


> If you feel this won't rest call the tv station. Tell them that it was YOUR house that made all the hub bub. Then tell them how all year you work and spend your time and your money to entertain kids for one night.
> 
> People get intimidated by television, but these people have a lot of time to fill and they are just looking for stuff to fill it. Let them fill it with your side of the story. How you love Halloween and enjoy the aspect of haunting and maybe by doing nice things for the neighborhood, you will make happy memories for kids today like you used to remember from your childhood.
> 
> ...


Bad idea. Very, very bad idea. MM is doing the right thing by keeping his head down and letting the people speak. By giving his side of the story he would be shifting focus to himself, the guy who "caused the controversy" (even though he isn't, the media did). At that point, he becomes a target. And it makes him look like he feels the need to defend himself, which is bad. The Urban League Screamers have rehearsed, crafted scripts designed to confront and counter anything he says and make him look like an insensitive lout. And the media will videotape and play every single one of their comments, oh yes they will, from 4 different camera angles, at 5,6, and 10 and then "updates" the next morning and at 5, 6, and 10 the next night. And MM becomes their new demon, the man who carries the torch for oppression and racism and hatred and slavery and etc etc etc etc...

MM wouldn't stand a Porn Director's chance on Oprah if he opened his mouth in public. When the neighbors and general public overwhelmingly show their support, THAT'S his side of the story. The key is to make that side of the story the voice of the people, not his own voice. Because then it totally neutralizes the Urban League's claim that he's offending and harming the public. That one black guy that said there's nothing wrong with it does 200 times more good for MM's cause than anything Mike could possibly say.


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Well Said!!!


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

well heck.. perhaps I am an awnry one, because I would end up putting out a few more, just to really give them something to talk about..



> That is a strike against white collar workers (of which I am one) in America and it should be illegal to publicly state that white collar workers should be hanged.


 hahahahahaha.. Dang.. we have to deal with a lot on our hobby here.. heck.. even Christmas isn't the same anymore.. Thank heavens I'm still a ******* and will never fall into the politically correct aspect of society.. lol


----------



## michael myers (Sep 3, 2007)

Revenant said:


> Bad idea. Very, very bad idea. MM is doing the right thing by keeping his head down and letting the people speak. By giving his side of the story he would be shifting focus to himself, the guy who "caused the controversy" (even though he isn't, the media did). At that point, he becomes a target. And it makes him look like he feels the need to defend himself, which is bad. The Urban League Screamers have rehearsed, crafted scripts designed to confront and counter anything he says and make him look like an insensitive lout. And the media will videotape and play every single one of their comments, oh yes they will, from 4 different camera angles, at 5,6, and 10 and then "updates" the next morning and at 5, 6, and 10 the next night. And MM becomes their new demon, the man who carries the torch for oppression and racism and hatred and slavery and etc etc etc etc...
> 
> MM wouldn't stand a Porn Director's chance on Oprah if he opened his mouth in public. When the neighbors and general public overwhelmingly show their support, THAT'S his side of the story. The key is to make that side of the story the voice of the people, not his own voice. Because then it totally neutralizes the Urban League's claim that he's offending and harming the public. That one black guy that said there's nothing wrong with it does 200 times more good for MM's cause than anything Mike could possibly say.


As was advised to me on the first go around with the Cayce PD, fight the good fight. I did talk to the reporter via phone before the video aired, but as you can see, nothing was said about our conversation. My fight is to take it to the people, and keep my mouth shut. The masses WILL decide, and from the feedback so far...I have WON. I see it as a major victory in the fact that I have the right to express myself any way that I see fit, as long as I do not break any laws, or blatantly infringe on anothers rights. I see neither of the preceding taking place, and eagerly look forward to a very haunt-a-licious evening come next Wednesday!

BTW, I do have the PD's phone # on speed dial in my cell phone, just in case someone decides to show their rear end. Thats right, quietly let the laws work for me!:jol:


----------

